# Turnips - looking for more options



## FluffyAngel (Mar 27, 2012)

I know many people dislike or positively hate turnips. I'm looking for the rest of you .  I checked back to January of 2910 & couldn't find a turnip thread.  My grandmother used to slice them & cook them with the greens, or just roasted in the oven with a little oil & S & P.   I'm looking for something different to do with turnips besides pasties (which I do LOVE, but I'm not down for that much work- besides I don't want them to be an ingredient but rather the Main ingredient or star of the dish. I do realize that turnips & rutabegas are roughly the same - but I say not. I love rutabegas & and I like turnips a lot- I just haven't actually cooked them myself very often & can't remember how the details.  I can't even remember my favorite way to eat them right now. I just remember that my grandmother used to fix them, & I used to enjoy them. Suggestions for preparation of turnips or recipes welcome. I appreciate variety & options so thank you in advance for any suggestions & recipes.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 27, 2012)

Oops - January of 2010. Haha. I must've time traveled.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2012)

Just yesterday, I was looking for interesting things to do with root vegis. I suddenly wondered if there were Indian recipes for root vegis and googled.

I found this: The Colors Of Indian Cooking: Get Down To Your Roots, Turnip Masala I haven't tried it yet myself.

I know we have discussed other things to do with turnips. Or maybe it was with rutabagas. I agree they aren't the same, but pretty much anything you can do with one, you can do with the other.

The only part of that discussion that comes to mind is mashed rutabagas and mashed rutabagas and carrots.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 27, 2012)

I only ever use turnips in a root mash, great to have on a roast dinner. I mash turnip with carrot and parsnip, add a good blob of butter and salt and pepper.

My dad said when he was young (he's 81),  they used to eat them like apples. Good luck on that one!!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 27, 2012)

Cream of Turnip Soup:

Cream of Celery and Turnip Soup Recipe | Stephencooks

cream of turnip soup - Bing Images


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

A cream of turnip soup can be quite lovely with a Pesto Cream with vanilla or Curry.

I like parsnips very much and would tend to believe that the recipe I make with parsnips or Fennel cream with grated orange peel -- can work for Violet Turnip. 

I roast them in oven first with olive oil E.V. and garlic and salt. 

*** One recipe for Alpine Parsnip with walnut pesto is on ETHNIC FOODS POST and the FENNEL CREAM WITH GRATED ORANGE: do a search, it is here somewhere, in vegetables I believe --- 

Kind regards.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

Tax Lady,

Busy as a bee in Editorial deadline, however, thanks for the Indian Cuisine post ... 

I plan to navegate the website on Friday.

Have nice evening.
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 27, 2012)

This is very similar to a recipe my Mom used to make when I was young and she got it from her mother.  Our version didn't have cream cheese in the frosting but I am sure it would be good.  Thanks for bringing this up because it brings back a great memory and I think I will make this!

Turnip Cake

Unfortunately my Mom/Grandmother didn't write down a lot of the old recipes, and I never made this one with  Mom, but the flavour/ingredient profile seems close.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 27, 2012)

Sub them for potatoes in a hash.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Just yesterday, I was looking for interesting things to do with root vegis. I suddenly wondered if there were Indian recipes for root vegis and googled.
> 
> I found this: The Colors Of Indian Cooking: Get Down To Your Roots, Turnip Masala I haven't tried it yet myself.
> 
> ...



I have now tried this dish with rutabaga instead of turnips. I also added some (a bit too much) crushed chilis, because my pepper had little or no heat.

I left out the cilantro. I hate cilantro. I had intended to substitute parsley, but forgot.

Next time I will add the spices before I add the tomato. I like to roast my spices. I think that is where the slight bitter taste came from - spices not roasted.

We will definitely try this again, with tweaks.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 29, 2012)

I looked at this recipe again. When I first looked at it, it sounded good and I don't know if I'm just hungry or what but right about now,  I hope I can get my hands on some more turnips as that dish is looking very good & now I really want to try it. But... I thought I had every spice; however I have no Turmeric.


----------

